# Yorkie on short course of Prednisone - incontinence...



## YorkieCheryl (Oct 25, 2008)

Our little Yorkie, Prissi, has collapsing trachea. She had a bad episode of it last weekend and the vet gave her prednisone, hycodan, and an antibiotic. The medication combination helped and she is doing good, however, yesterday, we found her to be incontinent while she was sleeping. Her thirst has been excessive, and her appetite ravenous, which I know are side effects of the prednisone, but we were really shocked with the incontinence. 

My question is - how long does the effects of the prednisone last? Does this small treatment of prednisone - she was only on it 4 days - have lasting effects?

Thanks for your help!
Cheryl


----------



## Texas-Girl (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have an answer....but welcome to the board!


----------



## mylittlebecky (May 27, 2008)

Hello and welcome to DF!

my guess would be it's a combo of drinking/eating an increased amount (because of the pred) and then becoming drowsy because of the hycodan. she's not able to care where she pees at the moment especially in a drug affected sleep. 

many times when dogs are sick, started on new medication that effects their appetite they will have a "backslide" in potty habits. i think _this_ is just a matter of being too tired and too full of urine and will most likely resolve when the medications are decreased and stopped. if she's going to continue the hycodan, she might need to have her dose adjusted per your veterinarian if she continues to be incontinent after the pred is discontinued. 

wait, is she already off pred?


----------



## YorkieCheryl (Oct 25, 2008)

Thank you. 

She has been off the prednisone since Tuesday night (her last dose was Tuesday night) and only used the hycodan once after her initial Torbetol (I think that's what it was) at the vet last Saturday. That is why we were so concerned as it was 3 days after her prednisone had stopped.

So far today, no incontinence and she isn't drinking as much water as she was. Hopefully it means the prednisone is out of her system finally. We were very worried.

She goes to the vet on Monday for her usual shots and physical, and she is going to start on Adaquan therapy for her collapsed trachea, to help restrengthen the tracheal cartilage.

Thanks!
Cheryl


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Takes 3-5 days to get Pred out of the system.


----------



## ChristinaCline (Sep 28, 2008)

aww.. i hope everything works out and she gets better. im pretty sure all meds take up to about a week to get all medication out of the system. it might be a lil less since she wasnt on it for that long


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

You already have good answers to your question. And yes, more water, makes more urine.  
Sending positive thoughts she'll be be back to her old self very soon. :cross fingers:


----------



## westiefamily (Oct 5, 2008)

YorkieCheryl said:


> Our little Yorkie, Prissi, has collapsing trachea. She had a bad episode of it last weekend and the vet gave her prednisone, hycodan, and an antibiotic. The medication combination helped and she is doing good, however, yesterday, we found her to be incontinent while she was sleeping. Her thirst has been excessive, and her appetite ravenous, which I know are side effects of the prednisone, but we were really shocked with the incontinence.
> 
> My question is - how long does the effects of the prednisone last? Does this small treatment of prednisone - she was only on it 4 days - have lasting effects?
> 
> ...


What you are describibg is the effects of the steroid perdnisone. The side effects should subside in a few days. Prednisone needs to have a "theriputic" level which means that even after you stop the meds the steroid is still in the body. This is not uncommon, it has the same effects on humans.


----------

